# DFX like something for ubuntu



## blackleopard92 (Nov 4, 2007)

hey all, 
one thing i surely miss in ubuntu is a DFX like DSP system for any music player...
so, is there any alternative to DFX ???

anyone?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 4, 2007)

I dont know any one in particular, but you may find one here. Do post back if you find what you were looking for.


----------

